# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطات متحف الكتب النادرة mgimo الجامعي

## أحمد البكري

http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000006/000006.pdf



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000001/000001.pdf



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000002/000002.pdf




http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000003/000003.pdf



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000004/000004.pdf



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000005/000005.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مج1
تفسير الواحدي






http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000007/000007.pdf

تفسير الجلالين



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000008/000008.pdf


النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000010/000010.pdf



منية المصلي وغنية المتملي



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000020/000020.pdf


شرح على مختصر القدوري




http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000028/000028.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

كامل الصناعة الطبية





http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000051/000051.pdf


ديوان أبي الطيب المتنبي







http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000048/000048.pdf



ديوان المجنون
رواية أبي بكر الوالبي


http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000047/000047.pdf


الوافية شرح كافية ابن الحاجب





http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000044/000044.pdf


شرح 
الأنموذد في النحو 

الأردبيلي



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000043/000043.pdf



الصعلوك في شرح تحفة الملوك
(فقه حنفي)



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000036/000036.pdf


قطعة كبيرة من الجزء ال5
مسالك الافهام إلى إلى تنقيح شرائع الإسلام 



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000035/000035.pdf


مختصر وقاية الرواية في مسائل الهداية





http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000032/000032.pdf


شرح الوقاية



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000031/000031.pdf


وقاية الرواية في مسائل الهداية



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000030/000030.pdf



مختصر الوقاية (نسخة2)



http://rarebook.mgimo.ru/book_r/a000029/000029.pdf

----------

